# Thoughts on this van?



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

My car finally gasped its last. Been looking into trucks and vans and am considering this van. I am hoping to haggle it down a bit. I like the 8 cylinders. Would prefer diesel, but have yet to find a diesel van in my price range. The gas mileage on passenger vans is decent, though, so I am willing to compromise. 
What do all of you rubber tramp extraordinaires think, in your professional opinions? Will it take me far? 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5234091591.html


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm not a rubbertramper...

But 319k miles is a lot!

Pass.

Sorry about your car that quit.


----------



## landpirate

yeah I have to agree it's got a lot of miles on it, especially for a petrol engine. I'm not convinced on that alone it would be a good investment.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Thanks for your input. I'll keep searching


----------



## creature

yeah.. 320,000 is huge..
almost 40,00 per year..
that probably means either all highway or hwy with a delivery mix.

also has a tow hitch that looks like it's been used..

i wouldn't touch it, i dun think..


----------



## Preacher

I agree. Over 300k in 12 years? Too many miles. Unless maybe it was a fleet van and they have maintenance records gong back to the beginning. Was the tranny replaced within the last 100k miles? Those are some things that MIGHT make it worth a second look. But in any case, not for over 1k.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Hey, thanks, guys. I'm passing this one up. Got lots of other options I'm looking at, though.


----------



## creature

mm.. yah.. good point.. only if the records are intact.. if it has a tranny with 100k, AND was run using a synthetic oil from the get go, it could still have some good guts left..
both are highly, highly unlikely, though.


----------



## creature

cool : )

i'm in the bay, now..
brains available for picking : )


----------



## creature

double posted.. bummer..


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

I don't think I'll be in the bay until the 1st or so. I hope we get to meet up soon, Creature, you glorious and strange beast! We keep just barely grazing by each other.
I'm going to give some of the CL sellers a call tomorrow with some questions to weed out my options. Will post the remaining contenders for opinions, perhaps 

So, looking for:
- 8 cylinders
- Less than 100,000 miles, preferably, but AT LEAST under 200,000
- No weird noises or major mechanical issues
- Chevy preference (but not a requirement) 
- Look out for tow hitches and rust 
Sound good, guys? Any additions?


----------



## creature

there is a *huge* amount to say..

how much travel do you expect to do?
how much stuff do you have?
how much will it be a work vehicle?
how much daily driving?

DO NOT get an 8 cylinder if you aren't going to use it for heavy hauling..
if you *do* get an 8, get an extended van..

if you want to travel, there are threads here on all wheel drive vans & mini vans..


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

I plan to travel all around the country in it, possibly even up to Canada. Not much of a work vehicle, though. Mostly just need mileage durability. I also won't be taking much cargo in it. Just some clothes, my guitar, basic necessities, and a few books. I suppose that a 6 cylinder would be fine, since I'm not hauling much.
I'll look up those threads! Thank you!


----------



## creature

here's one..
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/is-this-a-steal-for-5-500.23365/


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Nice! Thank you. I don't have much to do with the next few days BUT research and look at vehicles, so I will absorb all of the info that this website has to offer on the subject, and then some. I don't want to rush into anything.


----------



## creature

another:
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/help-finding-an-ideal-van.22223/#post-162796


----------



## milkhauler

How far can you go to look at a van? I'm down here in Fresno about 2.5 hrs away. Plenty of good low mileage vans around here in the central valley. Keep looking on CL. I just picked up 94 Chrysler LHS. Owned by some old lady had stowed away in garage. The interior looks like it was never sat in. Body is mint! Black leather and a sunroof. All for $1400. 

I found it by accident, was browsing CL out of boredom. If a passenger van will do ya, look for a church van. Ever seen them speeding? They take good care of those vans. Something will pop up. Good luck!


----------



## creature

cool beans, milky.. ; )


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

My family is cool with me borrowing their cars in return for full tanks of gas, so I can make it pretty much anywhere in Cali. Fresno is very doable. I'm determined to hunt the jungles of Craigslist until a suitable consort is found! Thank you, good people of STP.


----------



## milkhauler

Yeah. You never know with CL. They have an app that will integrate with CL and will send you an email the second something is posted that meets your criteria. Good luck. Let us know what you get. [emoji1]


----------



## Matt Derrick

Personally I'm a fan of the GMC G20's (aka vandura). Good gas mileage,, easy to find parts, decent size, and looks cool (a-team van). Price range is 2-3k if it's in decent shape.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Thanks for the advice, @Matt Derrick  I am heading down to the coffee shop to zone out on CL van options for a few hours. Will definitely let you fine people know what my final choice is.


----------



## DumpsterfunkE

I used to have a 1997 Dodge Gerwin.It was like driving a boat.To big and bad on gas.Just don't buy a lemon.A-team van would rock!!


----------



## DesertRat

If you're not absolutely stuck on a van, keep an eye on older SUV's.

Example: just a couple of months ago, I scored a 94 Chevy Suburban. Just a tick over 300k on the body, but about 61k on a full block up rebuilt 350 TBI. Price was $800.

Moral of the story is CL is but one option.


----------



## Jaguwar

Talk to people, too. I got lucky, because I work at Sears in the tool department, I happened to meet a guy who had his own garage and also does mobile mechanic work, along other car related activities. I told him I was looking for a van I could convey and BAM! Turned out he had am 88 Chevy Astro cargo van with just 70,000 miles on the motor (he rebuilt it himself) and something life 130,000 miles on the body. Got it for $800. The guy who did the inspection was so impressed, he offered to buy it right away if we turned it down, saying it was really worth $1200 in that condition. 

Don't be afraid to tell people what you need, you never know. Hell he was putting in a new water pump and added new brake shoes the day before we bought it and didn't jack the price up. Only thing trait wrong with it :the horn didn't work. Can't wait to really get working on it! 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Nice information, guys! Keep it coming. I am definitely not stuck on a van at all, nor am I stuck on anything from CL. Just as long as it will take me a quite a ways and I can stretch out in it at night, I'm golden. I'll keep my eyes peeled everywhere and keep doing my homework


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Found this one. What do you guys think? 

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/5232895520.html


----------



## 4t7

Looks pretty promising. I would go check the van out . If everything is ok with it I'd offer the guy $700. I didn't see if it was a 2wd or 4wd in the ad. If I were gonna get an astro I'd want the 4wd. Also if you do buy the van you can take the lift off/out and either try to sell it or just scrap it for a little extra $. Probably wouldn't be hard to convert it with whatever you'd wanna do with it. I'd give it a 7.5/10 on the 'potential new van' scale. 

[emoji41]


----------



## Fatboy

Astros are notorious for eating transmissions every 70 to 100k miles. If it has had a new tranny or a rebuild from a reputable shop with in the last 40k its a good deal if not id be worried.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Sweet, guys. I'll call him/her tomorrow and ask when I could check it out.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Damn! Talked to the guy and no pink slip  Also a flat tire. And he has no clue about any maintenance on the vehicle. Back to the races!


----------



## 4t7

That sucks :/ What's a pink slip? Good luck on the van hunt though. I kinda want a toyota van right now. Currently live in a chevy G20.


----------



## milkhauler

4t7 said:


> That sucks :/ What's a pink slip? Good luck on the van hunt though. I kinda want a toyota van right now. Currently live in a chevy G20.


Back in the day titles in California were printed on a special punkish color paper to combat forgery. Without the tilte its a pain in the ass to register in ur name. A title will also have any listed liens that are on the van. I was burned a few yrs ago by purchasing a Honda without a title. The owner was a so-called friend. He skipped town in the middle of the night and I couldn't register the car. Had to sell to junkyard. 

Once bitten twice twice shy. I now refuse look at anything without proper papers. Its also a good idea to call the local P.D to see if its stolen. Give them the vin over the phone and they can tell you if its legit or not.

Btw... My favorite vans are the G20 coversions. The insides are super sturdy for rubber tramping. Minimal plastic, and shit tons of storage The drive train is bullet proof, with an unbundace of parts all over the world. !


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Wait a minute - from what I am reading - you are not planning on packing too much gear, the hell with getting a van - find an old school 1980s' Ford Crown Victoria LTD Country Squire station wagon, preferably one with a HO 5.0 SVO motor.

I got an 86 with [today] only about 131,000 miles, the thing rides like a limo, I can sleep in the back [I'm 6' 7" and 265 lbs] and she gets 23-24 mpg highway, and that's loaded with a canoe on the roof, camping gear.... although I just had her converted to dual exhaust so I'm thinking the milage may even go up a little bit more as she's really cruising way way better now.

Parts are plentiful, cheap, and since this is essentially based on the Crown Vic platform [think Police car...] they are built for years and years of extreme use.

On balance, I have an 84 Ford E-350 diesel van - conversion van - that sits in my front yard.
When that ran, wow... it was like driving a truck - but she was expensive to keep on the road, hence why she's off......

The station wagon on the other hand runs like a dream.

I'd very seriously consider that option if I were you.
Plus the coolness factor can never be denied.


----------



## 4t7

milkhauler said:


> Back in the day titles in California were printed on a special punkish color paper to combat forgery. Without the tilte its a pain in the ass to register in ur name. A title will also have any listed liens that are on the van. I was burned a few yrs ago by purchasing a Honda without a title. The owner was a so-called friend. He skipped town in the middle of the night and I couldn't register the car. Had to sell to junkyard.
> 
> Once bitten twice twice shy. I now refuse look at anything without proper papers. Its also a good idea to call the local P.D to see if its stolen. Give them the vin over the phone and they can tell you if its legit or not.
> 
> Btw... My favorite vans are the G20 coversions. The insides are super sturdy for rubber tramping. Minimal plastic, and shit tons of storage The drive train is bullet proof, with an unbundace of parts all over the world. !



so pink slip=title?


----------



## 4t7

OTTERWOLF said:


> Wait a minute - from what I am reading - you are not planning on packing too much gear, the hell with getting a van - find an old school 1980s' Ford Crown Victoria LTD Country Squire station wagon, preferably one with a HO 5.0 SVO motor.
> 
> I got an 86 with [today] only about 131,000 miles, the thing rides like a limo, I can sleep in the back [I'm 6' 7" and 265 lbs] and she gets 23-24 mpg highway, and that's loaded with a canoe on the roof, camping gear.... although I just had her converted to dual exhaust so I'm thinking the milage may even go up a little bit more as she's really cruising way way better now.
> 
> Parts are plentiful, cheap, and since this is essentially based on the Crown Vic platform [think Police car...] they are built for years and years of extreme use.
> 
> On balance, I have an 84 Ford E-350 diesel van - conversion van - that sits in my front yard.
> When that ran, wow... it was like driving a truck - but she was expensive to keep on the road, hence why she's off......
> 
> The station wagon on the other hand runs like a dream.
> 
> I'd very seriously consider that option if I were you.
> Plus the coolness factor can never be denied.



so you're 5" shy of being 7'? How in god's name do sleep in the back of a crown vic? [emoji33] But yeah, I agree. Those cars are built to last. From what I hear they are nearly indestructible.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

OTTERWOLF said:


> Wait a minute - from what I am reading - you are not planning on packing too much gear, the hell with getting a van - find an old school 1980s' Ford Crown Victoria LTD Country Squire station wagon, preferably one with a HO 5.0 SVO motor.
> 
> I got an 86 with [today] only about 131,000 miles, the thing rides like a limo, I can sleep in the back [I'm 6' 7" and 265 lbs] and she gets 23-24 mpg highway, and that's loaded with a canoe on the roof, camping gear.... although I just had her converted to dual exhaust so I'm thinking the milage may even go up a little bit more as she's really cruising way way better now.
> 
> Parts are plentiful, cheap, and since this is essentially based on the Crown Vic platform [think Police car...] they are built for years and years of extreme use.
> 
> On balance, I have an 84 Ford E-350 diesel van - conversion van - that sits in my front yard.
> When that ran, wow... it was like driving a truck - but she was expensive to keep on the road, hence why she's off......
> 
> The station wagon on the other hand runs like a dream.
> 
> I'd very seriously consider that option if I were you.
> Plus the coolness factor can never be denied.



Nice! Thank you! I will now head down to the coffee hive and mull over station wagons for several hours. Wish me luck, guys! Thanks so much for all of your help so far  You, the internet, and caffeine have been my greatest allies through this venture, and this lady really appreciates it.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Alright, guys, found a low mileage station wagon in my price range. What do ya think? 
http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/5226599363.html

This one is SLIGHTLY higher in mileage, however, it's closer to where I am currently, so it wouldn't be nearly as much of a hassle to check out. 
http://modesto.craigslist.org/cto/5230672849.html


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Crown Vic Country Squire Station Wagon..... if I fold the middle seat down, I can lay a 4x8 ft sheet of plywood inside.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I'd be curious as to how much rust is on that volvo, those also run forever... as for the - what's the 2nd one - a sable wagon ?? I don't know too much about those so I really can't offer any advice one way or the other.... sorry


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

It's cool. I appreciate all of your advice so far! I will give them both a ring tomorrow and root around a little bit. Also couldn't hurt to find an independent mechanic to check it out for me before I drop any cash. I have a really good gut feeling about the Station Wagon, but maybe that's just my eagerness to hit the road again, lol.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

It's finally settled! Picking up this Subaru Station wagon about 12 minutes away from my house tomorrow morning  Countless thanks to the fantastic, strange and increasingly cosmic wanderer we all know as @creature for pointing it out to me and guiding me through the purchase of my first gypsy mobile. And, of course, thanks to the rest of you glorious hobos for helping me discern what NOT to buy, and offering various examples of what might work. Just... thanks all around. I'd buy us all beers if I could. Cheers ::drinkingbuddy::

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/5238953409.html


----------



## Deleted member 13433

wow - that looks like a real nice ride !!

Glad the owner is up-front about any issues [***only issue with the car is the check engine light comes on (car is being sold as is)and about 1/3 of the time it starts a little rough but then runs fine after 20-30 seconds...this car has never let me down..no accidents...never had an issue...]

See if you can find out what kind of maintanence has been done [timing belt, brakes, tires, those kinds of things... if it's ever had a tune up, if the exhaust system is original.... nothing there I would say is a deal breaker as there's nothing better than a solid car [something my white jeep isn't] but it's good to know if there is any thing which should be looked at or should be replaced as all cars need to be maintained. 

When I bought my Country Squire - the trans fluid was brown and varnished which would tend to send many people running away, but we changed the fluid a couple of times and 10,000 miles later the fluid is still nice and red and smells like it should.

Again, that's a real nice car - I'd certainly buy it - but again, ask about what's been done to keep it on the road just so you have an idea of any work which you should consider doing.

Enjoy !!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Brought her home today  I am wondering if the rough starting could be an issue with the transmission fluid levels... I don't know. It doesn't do well with long periods of idling, either, but once it's up and running it's solid as hell. Runs quiet and smooth. Accelerates, breaks, and cruises all fine and dandy. I really enjoy the feel of driving it. I'll check the fluid levels and go from there. 

The guy I bought it from hadn't used it too much, said it hadn't given him much trouble. He was mostly using it for trips around town. One of those guys who really likes collecting vehicles and has more than he knows what to do with, much to his wife's contention 

I might be able to hunt down some info on carfax, or maybe ask if he could get me in touch with the previous owner. 

It's a lovely gypsy wagon, all in all. Can't wait to stuff her with blankets and mischief so that we can gallop off into the wild blue yonder together.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I know this sounds crazy... I had a 1970 Plymouth Duster which was all souped up, and I went through a period of time where she did not want to start and it was attributed to a bad torque converter [part of auto trans] but since your car has the check engine light on, my guess is you have a bad sensor somewhere.

I am assuming your car is fuel injected.

My 1990 Jeep stalls all the time at first, but that's a choke issue [she's carburated]

Sometimes idling problems can also indicate a clogged catalytic converter - which my 1993 Jeep has experienced lots of times 

Might just need a tune up, maybe fuel filter is clogged..... gosh, could be anything.

Car fax comes in very handy if wanting to know the truth of your car, I use it quite a bit when need be.

I also have several vehicles, only two run properly and 1, well I use it only when doing river clean-up.
The other vehicles sit in my yard.................... so I guess I know how that man who sold you your ride feels, except that I am single and don't have anyone complaining


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Yeah, who knows. I'm hoping it's something simple that I can resolve with my entry level mechanic skills, lol. Maybe some air in the gas tank. 

If not, I've got a buddy traveling in a converted short bus who contacted me and offered up his mechanical expertise if I should find myself having trouble with the wagon. Plus, Creature offered to teach me how to work on her a little. I think that between all of us, the internet, and your suggestions, we'll be able to get to the bottom of it. 

In any event, she _does _run, and she doesn't seem to have any other odd problems or noises. So, for a thousand dollar station wagon, not shabby at all. Pretty beautiful, in my book


----------

